# Summit county



## Chuckb330 (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone having any luck in summit county? It's been a bad year for me so far .spots that normally are promising have turned up empty as of now.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, just found some yesterday. Very early had to look hard to find them.


----------

